

Startup scene in Eastern Europe is steaming hot Weekly update. - nstarkell
http://goaleurope.com/2012/05/04/eastern-europe-startup-weekly-news-startups-in-eastern-europe/

======
ovi256
There are a lot of nuggets of gold to be had around Eastern Europe, cheap (by
Western standards) good talent being one. Some 20 years ago, mass brain drain
was the norm. Today that is a lot less true.

A potential problem would be that this talent is less versed in modern agile
technologies and methodologies. They know enterprisey stuff like Java and
Microsoft stacks, because that's what the local employement market consumes.

I remember Loic Le Meur talking about his Bucharest outsourcing team,
unfortunately in the context of their separation:
[http://loiclemeur.com/english/2012/03/who-wants-a-great-
engi...](http://loiclemeur.com/english/2012/03/who-wants-a-great-engineering-
team-in-bucharest-please-help-me-spread-the-word.html)

I for one am looking for Romanian Rails/Python hackers to work with :)

